# Awarded Plants at the Como Conservatory Winter Carnival Orchid Show



## Drorchid (Jan 31, 2011)

3 of our plants got awarded last weekend at the Como Conservatory Winter Carnival Orchid Show:

Phrag. Suzanne Decker 'Big Show' HCC/AOS (77 points):







One of our own Phalaenopsis hybrids that we bred here at Orchids Limited: Dtps. Brianna Palm 'Winter Carnival' HCC/AOS (77 points) This plant also got best of show for any Phal or Vandacious Hybrid and/or species!
















and finally a Lycaste Hybrid that originated from Japan: Lycaste Rakuhoku 'Marilyn' AM/AOS (87 points):











Robert


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pics Robert. I like them all.


----------



## jblanford (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Robert! You guys sure do good work, see you at Madison... Jim.


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 31, 2011)

That Phal is fantastic, and recalls the "French Pinks" made famous by Vacherot & LeCoufle. All fantastic plants. Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2011)

That is a fantastic Suzanne Decker! Congrats on all of them -- all beauties, for sure.


----------



## John M (Jan 31, 2011)

Congtratulations! All 3 are stunning!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2011)

2 blooms on teh Suzanne Decker? Nice. Thanx for sharing and congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! and great pics!!! The lip color of that lycaste is striking!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 1, 2011)

That phal is just amazing..!!! I want I want..!!


----------



## Hera (Feb 1, 2011)

Gosh, all so beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2011)

Suzanne Decker 'Big Show' is truly amazing!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are all quite worthy! Very nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

Great pics and great flowers!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome!!! Congratulation!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the pictures! BRAVO. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 15, 2011)

Robert, this might sound like a silly question but what beat the Lycaste for the Best in Show ??? Must have been really good.
Very nice flowers & congrats.


----------



## etex (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats- gorgeous blooms!


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2011)

Wonderfull flowers, espescially the lycaste. Each and every time I see them bloom it makes me apreciate them more.

Well done!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 16, 2011)

Wonderful! Now I'm really excited that I have a Suzanne Decker plant in my greenhouse! Wonder what color it will be! Yours is gorgeous!


----------

